# Food Safety News - 09/28/2021



## daveomak.fs (Sep 28, 2021)

*California raw milk dairyman is nonplussed about recall and quarantine*
By News Desk on Sep 28, 2021 12:05 am
Valley Milk Simply Bottled is the California raw milk that’s been quarantined and ordered recalled four times since 2019, most recently last week. The Modesto Bee just paid a visit to the dairy, which is located six miles west of the City of Modesto. The local dairy newspaper reports finding dairyman Joe Bento “unfazed.”    “Even though we’re... Continue Reading


*Survey shows Germans want more transparent food controls*
By News Desk on Sep 28, 2021 12:03 am
A survey in Germany has found the majority of consumers want more transparency on the results of food inspections. The poll, on behalf of the Federation of German Consumer Organizations (VZBV), revealed 88 percent of those surveyed would support a food monitoring system that used smiley faces or other methods like traffic light colors. It... Continue Reading


*Renewed Salmonella warning for reptile owners; hundreds sickened in recent years*
By Joe Whitworth on Sep 28, 2021 12:02 am
Almost 850 people have fallen ill with Salmonella infections in recent years as part of an outbreak linked to feeder rodents. The outbreak was first investigated in 2015 and most of those sick lived in households with one or more pet reptiles. The latest warning states feeder mice are distributed by Monkfield Nutrition Limited across... Continue Reading


*FDA modifies alerts for cheese, shrimp, conchmeat, canned foods, other seafood*
By News Desk on Sep 28, 2021 12:00 am
The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


----------

